# The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit



## Mario2002 (5. Oktober 2009)

*The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Hallo!
Ich habe mal Win7 32bit installiert.
So weit läuft auch alles sauber, bloß möchte ich gerne "The Chronicles of Riddick" zocken, aber es funktioniert nicht richtig.
Habe mir extra den Tages Treiber für Win7 gesaugt, Spiel startet auch ganz normal, aber sobald ich das erste Mal (E) drücke um Gegenstände aufzuheben, Crasht das Game.
Unter Vista läuft das Spiel ganz normal.
Spiel ist gepatcht, aber trotzdem schmiert das Game ab, sobald ich mit (E) einen gegenstand aufheben möchte.
Alles was ich installiert habe, ob Anwenderprogramme, oder andere Games laufen alle ganz normal, außer Riddick.
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen, wie ich das Game zum laufen bekomme?

Hab es auch schon in einem anderen Forum versucht, aber entweder will, oder kann mir keiner helfen.
Wie gesagt, alle anderen Games, auch ältere laufen auf Win7, nur eben nicht Riddick.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Klingt vllt kommisch aber ich würde die funktion der Taste auf eine andere Taste verlegen. z.B. stat E auf eine Macrotaste auf der Maus (fals vorhanden) oder eine belibige andere Taste auf der tastatur, die dir past.


----------



## andvol (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mal Win7 32bit installiert.
> So weit läuft auch alles sauber, bloß möchte ich gerne "The Chronicles of Riddick" zocken, aber es funktioniert nicht richtig.
> Habe mir extra den Tages Treiber für Win7 gesaugt, Spiel startet auch ganz normal, aber sobald ich das erste Mal (E) drücke um Gegenstände aufzuheben, Crasht das Game.
> ...


Wo hast du den Tages Treiber her bekommen?

Bekomme das Spiel nämlich nicht zum laufen. Wenn ich es starten will beschwert es sich immer bezüglich der Adminrechte ;(

mfg
Andy


----------



## Mario2002 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Tagestreiber von hier:
TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System

Wäre super, wenn du hier dann mitteilen kannst, ob das Spiel bei dir unter Win7 funktioniert.


----------



## andvol (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Tagestreiber von hier:
> TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System
> 
> Wäre super, wenn du hier dann mitteilen kannst, ob das Spiel bei dir unter Win7 funktioniert.


Werds am Abend gleich mal probieren und dann bescheid geben.
Danke für den Link!

mfg
Andy


----------



## Mario2002 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*



andvol schrieb:


> Werds am Abend gleich mal probieren und dann bescheid geben.
> Danke für den Link!
> 
> mfg
> Andy




Alles klar.

Vergiss aber nicht den Tagestreiber als Admin auszuführen.
Und sag noch bitte bescheid, ob du Win 7 32 oder 64bit benutzt.


----------



## andvol (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

@Mario2002:
Sooo, hab jetzt den Treiber installiert und auch das Spiel angetestet. Läuft alles wunderbar. Liegt bei dir anscheinend nicht am Treiber.

Auch wenns dir kein Trost ist, mir hast sehr weiter geholfen, DANKE!

mfg
Andy


----------



## Mario2002 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Hi!
Komisch nur, dass alle anderen Games wunderbar funktionieren.
Hast du Windows 7 in der 32 oder in der 64bit Version?


----------



## andvol (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Hab die 32bit Variante. Hab Windows 7 auch erst seit Sonntag installiert. Riddick war das erste und bis jetzt einzige Spiel welches ich probiert habe.

mfg
Andy


----------



## Mario2002 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

So, inzwischen läuft auch Riddick bei mir. Habe einfach Windows7 nochmal neu installiert.
Ansonsten bin ich mit Win7 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## andvol (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: The Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena läuft nicht unter Windows7 32bit*

Freut mich für dich Mario2002!
Bin mit Win7 auch sehr zufrieden. War zwar am Anfang eine große Umgewöhung (vor allem weil ich Vista gänzlich ausgelassen habe), mittlerweile geht aber alles leicht von der Hand!

mfg
Andy


----------

